# Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((



## hecht 1 (11. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute hab heute das ZWEITE mal mit meiner neuen Sänger Specitec Runner II geangelt und da merke ich doch glatt, dass die Spule beim einkurbeln so komisch durchdreht!!!!!!!!!!:r 
Wollte jetzt gerne wissen, ob ich da selber noch irgendwas einfach umstellen kann oder ob ich die Reklamieren muss. Will halt nicht unnötig nochmal Porto für Askari blechen.
Also bitte um schnelle Anwort!!!!!

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!!!#6 

Gruß Hecht1


----------



## hecht 1 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

|rolleyes hallllo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is hier noch jemand????????????????????????????|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

Hm - das klingt, als wenn die Freilaufkupplung nicht richtig greift... (Zumal Deine Tastatur dagegen offenbar klemmt... ) Ob es sich nur um ein "kleines Fehlerschn" oder einen Defekt handelt, kann ich nicht einschätzen... Ich vermute (!!!) aber letzteres!


----------



## bienne0 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

Hallo, haben wir beide das gleiche Problem??!!!
Meine Rolle geht morgen per Post zurück zu Askari.
Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## hecht 1 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

Na da bin ich aber beruhigt?!|rolleyes 
Hab vorhin n bischen dran rumgefummelt und siehe da : Ich glaube sie geht wieder|rolleyes #6 .
werd sie morgen trotzdem mal ins angelgeschäft bringen, vielleicht kann der mir ja helfen.
Also um weitrere antworten wird trotzdem immernoch gebeten! 
Gruß hecht1|wavey:


----------



## hecht 1 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

PS. bienne0!
was hast du denn für eone rolle? auch die sänger specitec runner II???


----------



## Laksos (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

Hmm, evtl. kann es sein, daß du geflochtene Schur benutzt, diese mit den ersten Wicklungen nicht ganz stramm oder ohne Mono-Unterlage auf der Spule befestigt wurde und sich nun die ganze Schnurwicklung bei Zug oder Belastung auf Bremse einfach auf der Spule beim Kurbeln durchdreht/nicht mehr mitdreht und deshalb nicht mehr richtig einkurbeln läßt?


----------



## hecht 1 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, evtl. kann es sein, daß du geflochtene Schur benutzt, diese mit den ersten Wicklungen nicht ganz stramm oder ohne Mono-Unterlage auf der Spule befestigt wurde und sich nun die ganze Schnurwicklung bei Zug oder Belastung auf Bremse einfach auf der Spule beim Kurbeln durchdreht/nicht mehr mitdreht und deshalb nicht mehr richtig einkurbeln läßt?


 

Ne benutze keine geflochtene. Hab die schnur auch nicht selber aufgespult, sondern imangelgeschäft vom fachpersonal aufspulen lassen.

Gruss hecht1


----------



## hecht 1 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

kann jetzt nach vielen weiteren untersuchungen  einen detaillierteren fehlerbericht abgeben: die Rolle dreht nur durch, wenn die freilaufbremse(Heck) ganz aufgedreht ist, der freilauf aber ausgeschaltet ist. 

hoffe jetz könnt ihr mir genau sagen, was ich machen muss!!!#6 
gruss hecht1


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

Vorne ist dann noch eine Bremse. Die mal Anziehen könnte helfen   Wie siehts mit der aus? 

Die meisten Freilaufrollen haben 2 Bremsen, eine vorne, eine hinten. Man müßte aber wissen, was durchdreht. Die Spule (s.o), die Achse+Spule?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*



> hoffe jetz könnt ihr mir genau sagen, was ich machen muss!!!


Entweder den Fehlerhaften Mist zurückgeben und ne vernünftige Rolle erstehen, oder damit leben. 
Was erwartet Ihr von einer 20€ Rolle mit 7 Kugellagern und Metallspule?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BigEarn (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder den Fehlerhaften Mist zurückgeben und ne vernünftige Rolle erstehen, oder damit leben.
> Was erwartet Ihr von einer 20€ Rolle mit 7 Kugellagern und Metallspule?
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 

|good:  Freilauf bietet sie für die 20€ ja auch noch. #d  Davon anscheinend aber mehr als benötigt.  
Erwarten kann man bei dem Preis wirklich nicht viel und deshalb kann ich nur raten nicht am falschen Ende zu sparen. Besser einmal mehr investieren und seine Ruhe haben als ständig Ärger mit dem Ramsch haben. Verstehe nicht, dass man sich bei sowas noch über Mängel wundert. 
Bei nem Mountainbike für 100 € aus dem Baumarkt wundert man sich doch auch nicht, wenns nach der ersten richtigen Geländetour auseinanderfällt |rolleyes .....oder? |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

Das ist immer das Problem wenn man auf Alibi-Gerät hereinfällt. Die Hersteller + Dealer sind ja gewitzt und wissen wie sie max. Profit herausziehen können. Ein Großteil der Gelegenheits- oder Urlaubsangler kauft sich Gerät um dann damit vielleicht mal zu angeln. Zum in der Ecke stehen taugt aber billigstes Gerät genauso gut wie teuerstes - thats fact  :g 

Wenn man wirklich mit Gerätschaften angeln will muß man diese Geräte-Dummies  |supergri schon besser meiden, das kostet halt auch ein bischen mehr aber es gibt auch gute & günstige Geräte - und nur die sollte man nehmen.

Also wenn möglich zurückgeben den Kram. Und dann mal das Forum bei den Karpfen + Feederanglern nach günstigen guten Freilaufrollen durchsuchen, dann wird das was.  :m


----------



## doggie (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder den Fehlerhaften Mist zurückgeben und ne vernünftige Rolle erstehen, oder damit leben.
> Was erwartet Ihr von einer 20€ Rolle mit 7 Kugellagern und Metallspule?
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 
...genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht!#6 

Es bewahrheitet sich fast immer wieder, billig kaufen ist nicht immer preiswerter!!!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Fotomanni (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartet Ihr von einer 20€ Rolle mit 7 Kugellagern und Metallspule?



Dabei darf man aber nicht vergessen, dass dies ein Versenderpreis ist. Bei Askari z.B. Beim Krauter um die Ecke kostet die Rolle leicht mal das doppelte. Ich hab sie schon für 39,95 angeboten bekommen. Aber natürlich nicht gekauft.

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Rodgau
Manfred


----------



## hecht 1 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*

also dreht vorne durch


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hiiilfe meine neue Rolle :-(((((*



> Dabei darf man aber nicht vergessen, dass dies ein Versenderpreis ist. Bei Askari z.B. Beim Krauter um die Ecke kostet die Rolle leicht mal das doppelte. Ich hab sie schon für 39,95 angeboten bekommen. Aber natürlich nicht gekauft.



Och, ich verkauf sie Dir auch gerne für 120 oder mehr €. Besser wird sie dadurch aber leider auch nicht...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

